# Keeping projectors cool



## f0zz

What are the best methods for keeping projectors cool. I assume fans are the most logical means of cooling? What types of switched power supplies are people using.


----------



## rubbersoul

There should be no problems as long as your projector is in a well ventilated area. Do not block any vents that your projector might have that could make it over heat. If necessary clean any filters on a regular basis even if they do not need it. Keep on a schedule to maintain the filter.
My projector is plugged directly into a designated wall outlet in my dedicated Home Theater. I have a Furman Elite surge protector however I discovered a hum (ground loop) when my Mitshubishi was connected to the Furman. I am not that concerned with not having the HC 6800 plugged into the Furman b/c everything wired in my dedicated Home Theater is independent from the rest of the house. Everything is grounded inside and outside (grounding rod) the house. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyvdb

Never use a switched power bar/surge protector on a projector, if the projector is turned off before the projector has run though its cool down cycle and the bulb has cooled you will damage it. It is best to have it on a non switched surge protected circuit.


----------



## jimbodude

tonyvdb said:


> Never use a switched power bar/surge protector on a projector, if the projector is turned off before the projector has run though its cool down cycle and the bulb has cooled you will damage it. It is best to have it on a non switched surge protected circuit.


I second this. There should be no need to switch it, and it could be dangerous. The projector should be using effectively no power when it is off - just enough to keep the power-up circuitry running - so you're not going to get any benefit switching it. It should be running its own fans, and they should be running until it is cool.

Surge protection, yes. Switching, no. Dedicated circuit would be ideal to reduce line noise, but not required.


----------



## f0zz

I was refering to the fans switched power supply. My jvc projector is in an enclosure. The front and rear vents are not blocked, but the unit does get hot after running. I'm trying to extend the bulb life by adding cooling fans.


----------



## tonyvdb

Projectors also vent out the bottom so if you have that blocked that could be cause for concern. Adding external fans has to be done correctly or you can blow the dust into the projector and cause other issues.


----------



## DreamBanger

ohh that's good to know. I have a lg projector and mines get hot after a while as well. I'm glad that I don't have to do anything else to my projector. Because according to http://www.thehonestreviews.com/video/lg-electronics-led-projector-pa75u-review/, the projector is ventilated and I just wanted to make sure.


----------

